# LG LRFC22750TT lights stay on



## Steve38 (Jul 19, 2008)

We recently discovered that the light in our LG LRFC22750TT were staying on while the doors were shut. Both door switches seem to be bad. I unscrewed the bulbs for now but would like to fix the problem. Any ideas?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi,

Check the door switches first.
If the switch(s) check ok, something on the main board may be bad keeping the light(s) on all of the time.

Link is here for checking a common light switch.

jeff.


----------



## Steve38 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Jeff I'll give this a try.

Steve


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 20, 2008)

If you get a chance, let us know what you find/see.

jeff.


----------



## Steve38 (Jul 20, 2008)

I'll do that, it may be a little while until I get to it. Just out of curiosity, what's involved if the problem is in the main board? I somehow think it's unlikely that both switches would go at the same time.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 20, 2008)

> I somehow think it's unlikely that both switches would go at the same time.



I tend to agree.



> what's involved if the problem is in the main board?



New board time.

jeff.


----------



## Quattro (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Steve, I just replaced the board on my GE fridge, with Jeff's help. It's quite simple. Disconnect power, remove cover, disconnect molex plugs from old board, remove board. Put in new board, hook up plugs, replace cover, and plug 'er in! At least, that's how it was on my GE. I assume your LG will be similar. The board should be located on the back of the fridge, about waist high.


----------



## Steve38 (Jul 24, 2008)

After I told my wife the price of a new main board she screwed the blubs back in and they worked normally. This one is fixed for the moment but I'm sure it will be revisited.

Thanks for the help!
Steve


----------



## Charlie (Jul 24, 2008)

Steve38 said:


> After I told my wife the price of a new main board she screwed the blubs back in and they worked normally. This one is fixed for the moment but I'm sure it will be revisited.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> Steve




It would be nice if everything worked out like that


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Things that go away on there own....often come back to haunt us  

jeff.


----------



## summerguy (May 4, 2009)

I have an LG 3 door bottom mount freezer refrigerator. It beeps 3 times every 30 seconds. Doors are closed and lights go out when switches are depressed. What could the problem be ?


----------

